# My drive is gone!



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

After all the *****ing and complaining i have done about not having enough sex. My drive has gone AWOL. It has been gone for 2 weeks or there about. I haven't even thought about sex at all in the last 2 weeks.

I dont know what to think. I have always had a high drive and now its just gone. Maybe all the crap from the last 2 or so years has finally caught up with me. 

Or maybe i just figured out a way to "turn it off".


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, perhaps you are having a weird hormonal cycle? I have had that happen once or twice. However, the only time I lost all sexdrive was when i was on the pill after the baby. I was on it for 20 days and quit. Never took it before then, will never have to take it again! (Hubs was snipped).


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Are you on any form of birth control ? What age if not being to nosey. Any issues with hubby. 
Did you ever give him the "show" sounded like you were the ideal wife then


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's liberating, isn't it?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

It will come back but then you will be frustrated again....:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

2/3rds of my stress would be gone if i could lose mine


----------



## CoolBreeze10 (Nov 23, 2010)

kelevra said:


> Are you on any form of birth control ? What age if not being to nosey. Any issues with hubby.
> Did you ever give him the "show" sounded like you were the ideal wife then


Does all or most birth control have an effect on a woman's sex drive? My wife is using Mirena and her desire for sex has decreased. Wondering if it has anything to do with it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe there's no biological reason at all. Maybe it's just one of those things. I can't say that after years of being told 'no' I have a single 'wicked' thought anymore. Whatever part of my brain caused libido I think is burned out. It's liberating in a way. I never have to worry about it or fret about it anymore. It's not like it's ever going to happen anyhow, so it all works out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CoolBreeze10 said:


> Does all or most birth control have an effect on a woman's sex drive? My wife is using Mirena and her desire for sex has decreased. Wondering if it has anything to do with it.


Yes. I don't know if "all" or "most" but many do.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine is gone, too. I fought with my H for years and even though we dont fight anymore it's just gone. But i think it's just gone for him. I've been with him for years and now that he wants a baby he wants to have sex all the time. he's even coming up with ideas for sex. that only serves to solidify that he simply wasnt trying in the past.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

kelevra said:


> Are you on any form of birth control ? What age if not being to nosey. Any issues with hubby.
> Did you ever give him the "show" sounded like you were the ideal wife then


I am not on any type of birth control. I am 33 years old. h and i have many issues, but it has never caused me to not want to have sex. 

I did not give him the show. I have planned to but it seems the timing is never right.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

ladybird said:


> I am not on any type of birth control. I am 33 years old. h and i have many issues, but it has never caused me to not want to have sex.
> 
> I did not give him the show. I have planned to but it seems the timing is never right.


Maybe that's just what you need to do - fake it til you make it kind of thing?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Most birth control does effect drive, if not all. I was on birth control when my son was 6 weeks old and it always seems to make me a *****, so i stopped taking it with in 3 weeks of starting it.

We had sex a couple of weeks ago, he told me to hurry up. I mean really, who in the hell wants to hear hurry up. Later he told me that all of his "obligations" were done. WTF. 

I think i may have repressed it due to the comments he made above. He makes me feel like my drive is a bad thing and i am a bother and that sex is only only an obligation for him, nothing more. 

I also feel that things are starting to go back to the way they have been for years. And that maybe my drive being gone is a way for me to completely close my self off to him. I don't know.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

ladybird said:


> We had sex a couple of weeks ago, he told me to hurry up. I mean really, who in the hell wants to hear hurry up. Later he told me that all of his "obligations" were done. WTF.


Wow...and sorry...

I change my vote - he doesn't deserve a show.

What is wrong with some of these people?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Wow...and sorry...
> 
> I change my vote - he doesn't deserve a show.
> 
> What is wrong with some of these people?


 Yeah it is pretty messed up, if you ask me. 

I decided a few months ago when we had our huge blow out that if things went back to the way they were i am going to leave. I mean I might as well be miserable and alone then be miserable and married to someone who wants noting to do with me.

My plan was to leave in Feb with half of the income tax money, so i am not totally broke and hope i can find a job rather quickly, I am for a job looking now, so far no luck.

I have been beating my head against the wall for years, thinking i am the problem, when chances are he is the one with the problem not me.

Maybe, me having no interest in sex with my husband (or anyone else for that matter) is a blessing.


----------

